

What a Small World: Carmen Ortiz, Aaron Swartz, and Tarek Mehanna - pms
http://translationexercises.wordpress.com/2013/01/14/what-a-small-world-carmen-ortiz-aaron-swartz-and-tarek-mehanna/

======
hamai
> _under Massachusetts law, the potential sentence that Swartz faced was more
> than the maximum sentence given to a rapist who has subdued his victim with
> a threat of physical force, namely 20 years. If a firearm is added to the
> mix, but if the victim is not subjected to “serious bodily injury,” then the
> rapist can receive a maximum of 20 + 10, or 30 years._

~~~
watty
> The government indicated it might only seek seven years at trial, and was
> willing to bargain that down to six to eight months in exchange for a guilty
> plea, a person familiar with the matter said. But Mr. Swartz didn't want to
> do jail time.

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142412788732458150457823...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324581504578238692048200404.html)

~~~
josephlord
Guilty to what? How did the government indicate that they _might only_ seek
seven years at trial?

Even six to eight months sounds excessive for what he was accused of doing
(although it was wrong and some charge may have been reasonable).

And it would be one thing to accept guilt for unauthorized use of a computer
and another to plead guilty to a $5M wire fraud.

~~~
pfortuny
Yes that looks exactly like the rape with the firearm... Either GUILTY & 6m or
even worse.

